# My Secret to a Flat Stomach



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2017)

*My Secret to a Flat Stomach*

https://youtu.be/s6bnf-cqcBo


----------



## PELLETHEAD (Oct 9, 2017)

And here I was thinking HGH!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm confused, because she is giving BS claims, but doesn't appear to be selling anything. What's her motive?


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 15, 2017)

It's a great tip indeed. I would love to apply these things practically then i will definitely share the results with you.


----------



## botamico (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm not sure about Apple cider vinegar, but I know for sure that fresh fruit will do same.  Mashed up berries and bananas mixed with starch will make a good mask. It does great for your hair too, without the starch. Fresh ginger is good for energy; just scrape off the outside skin, cut it in small pieces, and blend it water, juice, or whatever beverage you'd prefer.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks for the helpful tip!


----------

